
Show HN: Certainty – Automated cacert.pem management for PHP projects - CiPHPerCoder
https://github.com/paragonie/certainty
======
CiPHPerCoder
If you've ever looked into a PHP project and seen these lines:

    
    
      curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_SSL_VERIFYPEER, false);
      curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_SSL_VERIFYHOST, false);
    

...then you already know exactly what motivated this project to exist.

~~~
krapp
...never seen anything like that before anywhere, nope, >__>

